

Sweden set to sink the Pirate Bay - naish
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/01/28/tech-piratebay.html

======
rms
Charging the founders of the Pirate Bay will stop nothing. It won't even stop
The Pirate Bay.

------
imsteve
On one hand, it's nice to see traditional media being given a lesson in what
people really want, eg. being able to lightly sample huge amounts of content
at a low price.

On the other hand, the success of bittorrent has directly killed all
development on the many great systems that were beginning to make big advances
in security and improving lives. These systems would allow for goals greater
than simple piracy to be reached. Goals such as freeing regions from
censorship, preventing unlawful wire-tapping and curbing some types of unjust
lawsuits.

So if bittorrent dies, thanks for all the free stuff! but I'm happy to see you
go.

~~~
wmf
I guess you're referring to Freenet and similar projects. I doubt it's
BitTorrent's fault that most people don't care about Freenet.

------
dawnerd
Will this stop them just like their raid did? Oh noes! I recall someone from
TPB saying that they have locations setup up all around the world that the
site would switch to if this actually has a negative effect.

